# Buying a second hand mobile home in Spain



## purpleflower

Hi there 

Does anyone have any experience of buying a second hand mobile home in Spain? I have been looking at some websites and they seem very cheap, are they too good to be true? Any feedback would be appreciated, thankyou


----------



## CampoKid

Cheap? The cheapest I could find, admitedly a couple of years ago, was a 7m x 4m for €9500. I would imagine that supply currently outstrips demand at the moment though, so you should be able to get a bargain. Make sure the price includes delivery and siting, if you don´t have a tractor to hand.


----------



## xgarb

Check out the site fees on the parks.. sometimes they are nearly as much as renting a house.


----------



## purpleflower

Thankyou Campo and xgarb


----------



## maxwellmouse

Hi,think you should also check that if its going onto a "site", the owners/management won't ask you to leave after a couple of years,because its not a "new" model? I know someone who bought a mobile home in the UK,and was asked to quit the site,but was told "but we do have new models for sale if you want to remain here" No mention of this in their original conversation !! Hope you find a nice one!


----------



## purpleflower

Thankyou maxwell for your advise, I think we would have to look very carefully into the idea


----------



## maxwellmouse

*more mobiles!*



purpleflower said:


> Thankyou maxwell for your advise, I think we would have to look very carefully into the idea


you're welcome...max


----------



## Goldeneye

Last week I discovered a Blog called 'A Brit in Spain, since then I've been reading through many of their past entries...

This thread reminded me of something I had read

A BRIT IN SPAIN: Does your Motorhome Czech out

..
.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Goldeneye said:


> Last week I discovered a Blog called 'A Brit in Spain, since then I've been reading through many of their past entries...
> 
> This thread reminded me of something I had read
> 
> A BRIT IN SPAIN: Does your Motorhome Czech out
> 
> ..
> .


To me this story seems to give us the answer to the OPs original question. If the price is low, it's usually too good too be true, be it Spain or the UK, the Costa Blanca or Cornwall


----------



## Stravinsky

I think there is confusion here

Judging by the OP's replies they are talking about static mobile homes, not motorhomes.

Static mobile homes of course are sited, and are not moved. There is somewhere on here a story of how site owners have mistreated home owners. From what I have read over the years, it seems to be quite a risky business. Talking to existing people on the sites would illustrate what the owners are like (if you are allowed to do so), but even then you cant warrant for the site owner selling to someone else.

I owned a mobile home back in the 80's in Wales. As soon as we bought it the site owners started putting up the rent, and when we complained he threatened to tow the mobile home off the site and dump it in the road. I suspect that this is not unusual both there and in Spain


----------



## purpleflower

That story is pretty scary Pesky, you are right, if something seems too good to be true then it usually is. Yes Stravinsky, I was talking about static mobile homes but after more research and the answers I have received on here I dont think we will be buying one, too many pitfalls!

Thankyou everyone who replied to my post


----------



## tarot650

purpleflower said:


> Hi there
> 
> Does anyone have any experience of buying a second hand mobile home in Spain? I have been looking at some websites and they seem very cheap, are they too good to be true? Any feedback would be appreciated, thankyou


Saydo Park - YouTube
Don't know where you want to be .The Youtube link is for Saydo Hotel in Mollina and also there is a caravan park at Fuente De Piedra but as previously said look out for site fees and all the other hidden extras.It can cost more than renting a nice piso down on the coast.If veiwing at this time of year they can be relativlely peaceful but come high season they can be a nightmare as at the end of the day they are caravan parks.Personally know both of these parks as they are not too far away from where we live.At the end of the day horses for courses and sincerely wish you the best of luck but please,please look out for those nasty hidden extras.


----------



## purpleflower

Thankyou Soulboy, very helpful


----------



## normanbrooks

purpleflower said:


> Hi there
> 
> Does anyone have any experience of buying a second hand mobile home in Spain? I have been looking at some websites and they seem very cheap, are they too good to be true? Any feedback would be appreciated, thankyou


Mobile homes sited can cost 10,000 euros, you can buy cheaper ones unsited, but you need to find a site that will except your mobile home, also the site owner will charge you a sitting fee, plus ground rent. As well as that to consider, you need to think were in Spain it will be sited. A sited mobile home on the coast could cost 4000 to 5000 euros per year site fees. 

There are other sites not on the coast with site fees around 1200 euros to 1800 euros.

New mobile homes normally contain buying, sitting, and delivery you should be able to get one ones for about 24,000 euros.


----------



## purpleflower

normanbrooks said:


> Mobile homes sited can cost 10,000 euros, you can buy cheaper ones unsited, but you need to find a site that will except your mobile home, also the site owner will charge you a sitting fee, plus ground rent. As well as that to consider, you need to think were in Spain it will be sited. A sited mobile home on the coast could cost 4000 to 5000 euros per year site fees.
> 
> There are other sites not on the coast with site fees around 1200 euros to 1800 euros.
> 
> New mobile homes normally contain buying, sitting, and delivery you should be able to get one ones for about 24,000 euros.


Thankyou for your post norman, that is good information


----------



## normanbrooks

purpleflower said:


> Thankyou for your post norman, that is good information


Thats OK if you need any further info I will be happy to help. We have looked into mobile homes for ten years and live in one as we speak.


----------



## purpleflower

Thanks Norman, I will get back to you when I have further questions


----------



## margaret dent

*Buying 2nd hand mobile homes*

My advice is to walk around any site you contemplate buying on and ask present residents about the site.A mobile home can be quite tiny and should not be confused with a Park Home,which is more like a bungalow and much more spacious.


----------



## purpleflower

Thankyou Margaret, good advice


----------



## samson41

There are many sites which has really cheap Mobile homes for sale. I think the price is about 10,000 and you can buy it very easily. The main thing you must check the conditions of mobile home which one you want to buy.


----------

